# Chihuahua Painting



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

So, I attempted a chihuahua painting in the same style as my crows one. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

That's great, wish I could paint....or sew....or something


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice. good job.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

W O W!! Did you make the stencils yourself? Thats brilliant, do more hehe! xx


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

nice!!! I like!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi arent you the talented one exceptionly good i think you could make an income on your art really good i cant even draw oh well


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe!! I love your painting..


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Tyson's Mum said:


> That's great, wish I could paint....or sew....or something


aww, thank you so much! 



Tanna said:


> very nice. good job.


Thank you 



lynx8456 said:


>


Thank yoU!! Cool image!!



mrsb said:


> W O W!! Did you make the stencils yourself? Thats brilliant, do more hehe! xx


lol. thank you! Yeah, I made the stencils. It has been fun!



Adrienne said:


> nice!!! I like!


Thanks so mcuh



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi arent you the talented one exceptionly good i think you could make an income on your art really good i cant even draw oh well


LOL, I wish! I am making an income from my music at the moment, but I am very tempted to start trying to do more art. I do sell portraits of pets, but it isn't enough to make a living from 



CHITheresa said:


> Awe!! I love your painting..


Thank you so much!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a great job! Very creative!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

very pretty...love it


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I keep going back to look at it I just love it!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome job! I love it!


----------

